
Show HN: Architectural floor plans for Airbnb hosts - skloff
https://archibnb.com/
======
skloff
I am looking for feedback on my website and service. I create custom floor
plans for short term rental hosts (mostly aimed at Airbnb hosts). I am a
professional architect / interior designer.

For various reasons I believe it's really nice for Airbnb listings to have a
floor plan. It shows the layout at a glance - so no false expectations and
disappointed guests. It also gives information about privacy of the bedrooms
and bathrooms, especially in the case of renting private rooms. I also added a
highlight color to the drawings, showcasing highlights of the property. The
client has to send me a hand made sketch of the property before I begin work.

The floor plans are mostly black and white with an accent color. There are no
complex 3D models and textures because I think this is best left for the
actual photos.

I would appreciate any feedback on the idea and the technical implementation.
Thanks!

